# Carolina Adventure World



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody ever been, or live near there?

www.CarolinaAdventureWorld.net


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i saw a program on outdoor channel- i think last night. they went there and it looked decent.

edit- i looked at their website, user photos. It now looks alot more fun than what the tv show made it out to be.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

dont live near there but im going to go to the bog there this year your team outta come over there we'd love to race against you all...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I've seen that episode of Fishers twice now. They changed the tires rule finnaly! I was just wondering if anyone rides there. I'm thinking about taking a trip to SC in march, and Im considering taking the brute with me and going up to winsboro for a few days.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what did the tire rule used to be? no more than 1.5 inch lugs or somethin?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they had a very strict one. Nothing other than trail tires basically. And nothing over like 26" But now they've dropped it all together, no tire restrictions at all. Camping/riding are both $25 a day though.... so a man could easialy drop $100 for a weekend on hisself alone. Although there is a 2 day riding pass for $35 so they cut you some slack. But tent camping is still $25/night, same as RV. Each tent spot has its own water/110V though so I guess thats why.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

CMR's first races is there this year...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I saw that advertised on there website. They have a straight pit and a circle pit. I still havent made up my mind. I want to go to SC to see this, friend  of mine. but I want to go riding too!!! Wont have enough $ to do both, so I was trying to combine the trip!!! haha!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah the CMR will be a Swamp Cross race....the park may have a Bog...not sure though..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they do.


----------



## s.c. husker (Jan 25, 2009)

I live 50 min. away and have been there many times, they have some awesome trails , a mudbog at the parking lot and a smaller one at the back of the park, they have some hairy hill climbs and lots of mud on one side of the park. The tire restrictions are gone as I thought they would be, nobody rides stock anymore. They have campsites with elec. and 14 full hookup camper sites to be finished soon, I like to have a beer when I ride and dont ask dont tell rule is in effect. The only two rules they really go by is wearing helmets and STAY OUT OF THE CREEK. its hard to access anyway with high banks. The guy has spent alot of money, they also have a ATV wash area, human wash area ( full facitlities), hamburger stand, a small store for supplies, a huge zipline and some other small amminities. They also rent golfcarts for the family members who may not ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats cool. I checked out there website and saw pics of the wash areas and the zip line. It all just depends on my tax return if I get to go or not.


----------



## s.c. husker (Jan 25, 2009)

They have more than 10 miles of trails, you can ride ther all day. They are having night riding 2-7-2009 if anyboby from the Carolinas is listening.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah the website says 2600 acres & 100 miles of trails, and according to the owner when they interviewd him on Fishers ATV, they are open. If I get a good tax return back I'm going to come up there the week of march 16-22 sometime.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

it is a great place al types of riding ,over 100 miles of trails and enough mu to make everybody happy.nice bath houses and atv wash.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be racing there in March at the CMR race...hope its a cool place.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

IT IS ,see yah there.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

THEY JUST REDID THE STRAIGHT RUN PIT.you guys are gonna have fun.​


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

sandman7655 said:


> THEY JUST REDID THE STRAIGHT RUN PIT.you guys are gonna have fun.​



Sounds Good Is it a hard bottom with mainly water???? or does it have some mud and soft bottom???
I am the only one racing the Mud Bog Friday night....Justin and myself will racing the Swamp Cross Saturday.

Are you going to race as well???


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

im not racing and yeh it is deep water hard bottom.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

sandman7655 said:


> im not racing and yeh it is deep water hard bottom.


Thank You....:rockn: How deep do you think about 3 foot or so???
Thanks for the heads up..... 3 foot is about where my racks are i think.:thinking: I hate the real deep ones. I like the faster ones that aren't as deep. I guess I can't chose though....LOL!!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

they can adjust the depth and i dont know how deep it will be.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

hopefully about 4ft.... and its on im ready to hand out some beat downs....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jksimpson said:


> hopefully about 4ft.... and its on im ready to hand out some beat downs....



4 foot.... Shoot. thats deeper than TN Mudfest was...LOL!!! If they will keep it about 36 inches or a little deeper I am ready...:rockn::rockn: That 4 foot stuff is too much floating. No fun racing...


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

lol.... skeered... :rockn:


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

i say 5 foot and some scuba gear..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jksimpson said:


> lol.... skeered... :rockn:


Not at all :rockn: I just hate trying to race in the real deep stuff.....its no fun.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

floatin would suck. someone figure out how to rig an outboard marine engine to your back racks.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Its definately a good time. They have spent alot of time on it and were adding to it last time I was there which was lil over a month. All the trails are marked good and yes they have some stiff hills to climb. I had just as much fun in the mud strung out on the trails as I did in the pits/bog area. Im gonna try to make it


----------

